# Learning to Fly Fish



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I have a simple combo that I received for Dad's day last year and I want to start using it so I can work up to a salt water rig. Anyone have any resources they recommend where one can teach themselves? I have googled some but not a lot and unfortunately time isn't always on my side but I have plenty of room for when I do have time.

Thanks for any info in advance,
Chad


----------



## Bill Payne (May 22, 2018)

I learned before Youtube, so I had Lefty Kreh books and eventually a Chico Fernandez video. I seem to recall the Chico Fernandez video was on a stage with a black curtain so you could really see the fly line. That was very helpful to me. They both explain it very well. 

Recently I stumbled across this instructor on Youtube, I think he is really good too:





I'm sure there are more experienced fly fishermen than me that can weigh in though.

One thing I will say though is if you are struggling at first, hang in there. The first time you get a cast right, and you see all the line get picked up off the grass and slap the barrel of the rod, is up there with the best feelings in sports. Like hitting a perfect drive in golf.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Just go to YouTube and search Lefty. Lots of his instructions on there


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a slow listener and bad rememberer.. also learning, picked up the fly rod a few times to try it and always get sidetracked.

One simple thing that helped me was taking advantage of free fly casting demo/lesson at BPS store.. they used ot do it on Thursday evenings at the Dania store, not sure if they still do.


----------



## matauman (Nov 4, 2014)

Chad, I see that you live in central Texas. Sportsman Finest, in Bee Cave, has a casting pond and they can give you some lessons. Then head out to Mansfield Dam park on Lake Travis, there is a long peninsula that would be great to practice on. 
The YouTube suggestions are right on. In todays world I would video my cast with my phone and compare to lefty!
Hang in there, the journey is the best part.


----------



## kbanashek (Apr 5, 2017)

Watch the videos and get some basic form down so you can throw a line. That orvis one posted above is very good. But beyond that honestly, I'd recommend hiring an instructor or going to the fly shop and seeing if you can have someone there give you a lesson. You don't want to establish bad habits when establishing your foundational cast. It's way more challenging to break them the further down the road you go. Gordy and Sons down in houston has a casting pond there as well and I know a couple of the guys that work out of there...some of the best guides/fly fisherman I've met and I'm sure would be willing to help.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

The best thing to do to learn is fish with someone that can cast and have them show you, watch some instructional videos and most importantly take the fly rod and leave the conventional gear at home so you have no choice but use it to fish.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Go get lessons from a fly shop or search the FFI database online for an instructor in your area. It won't cost much upfront by the dividends will be immense. Especially for someone who doesn't have a lot of time. Videos and books are fine but they do not show you what you are doing right or wrong. Trust me on this one.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Go get lessons from a fly shop or search the FFI database online for an instructor in your area. It won't cost much upfront by the dividends will be immense. Especially for someone who doesn't have a lot of time. Videos and books are fine but they do not show you what you are doing right or wrong. Trust me on this one.


I have a sign on order to hang off the front of my poling platform that reads “FREE PIERCINGS” 
It’s pretty bad but I catch a dumb fish now and then


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Use em. Leave the crutches ( spin, zebco, baitcast bass crap at home) again... at home. Or you Pusssvoi. Embrace the nature op, think, assess( if you are lucky), move an grove, have fun. No cheating the curve on the discipline. Is what it is.


----------



## Scrather (Mar 12, 2018)

Lots to keep you busy in one place here:

https://howtoflyfish.orvis.com/


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Get a few lessons from a WORTHY teacher to begin with. 

I found out the hard way, that it is much easier "to learn correctly from the beginning, than to unlearn bad habits at the end". 

Good luck it is a great ride.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Great info everyone, thank you very much. I know in San Marcos they have a club that FF the San Marcos river and I have god things about them. I will definitely start reading up and look into getting some instruction.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I learned from watching joan wulff videos over and over. All free now on youtube. IMO, after you learn to cast, its important to learn to fish. Then I would go with someone who sight fishes that can teach you what to look for. Not a spin guy who has you blind casting all day.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

btw...I would encourage you to stick with it even when you know you could go out and slay with a popping cork. It will be one of the most rewarding things when you get there and still require a lifetime of learning.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Maybe if there is an affordable guide hire them and have them teach while fishing. I learned from a couple friends that are guides and it really helped me. Most of the guys I fish with are better casters than me and I learn almost as much watching them from the platform as I do casting myself. We typically switch off on shots at fish and just watching others is very helpful for me. I would also recommend going to any free or low cost casting clinics held locally.


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

The Orvis video is very good. The instructor does a great job of breaking the basics down. As someone who teaches the same thing every day I would recommend the video as a great starting point.

I would add 1 more point that need much more emphasis with beginners and instructors rarely hammer this point home. 

The second stop in the cast must be a complete stop and you should not lower, drop, or relax your rod until your fly hits the target. This includes the landing of Fly, Leader and Fly Line. This is what allows your 3 line components to act as one.

So many great instructors do this so naturally that the demonstration looks like only a slow down and the complete stop is actually when the rod tip is inches from the water or ground. 

The lack of coming to a complete stop when the rod tip is still traveling straight is the root of all evils in the realm of fly casting quirks. It is also the hardest habit to undo. I know I spend just about every day coaching anglers to remedy this issue.

If you find yourself in the group that drops the rod, the best remedy that I've found is casting with a rolled towel or water bottle tucked under your arm. This stops downward motion, reinforces the correct motion and leads to muscle memory of the correct motion.

Ken


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

krash said:


> I'm a slow listener and bad rememberer.. also learning, picked up the fly rod a few times to try it and always get sidetracked.
> 
> One simple thing that helped me was taking advantage of free fly casting demo/lesson at BPS store.. they used ot do it on Thursday evenings at the Dania store, not sure if they still do.


Ditto on BPS. They give a 10% discount on a rig as well as part of the program. They also got us started on fly tying with free lessons at the store


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chad, what area do you live?


----------



## kjsea (Aug 24, 2015)

local library


----------



## MichaelC59 (May 20, 2017)

I relied heavily on the Orvis site already mentioned, watched Lefty Kreh videos as well. Here's another site I've been using to pick up different takes on casting and some different techniques as well.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLDAQkJ6j5owpgTQ4w0i34XcJ5pVy71qaL


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Chad, what area do you live?


I live 20+ miles outside of Austin in Cedar Creek (In between Bastrop & Lockhart). I can go play on the Colorado once I learn but of course there are tons of creeks & rivers not far, my in-laws live on the Medina river in Medina and I will try that too once I learn. My mother-in-law want to go to so I may break down and take her. Can't really say no since I deer hunt on their property.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I taught myself by watching videos and making knots out of my fly line by practicing in local bayous. 
I think the most important thing the videos wont teach you, is using the right weight fly for your set up. I was chunking big lead-eye streamers with a 4/5wt. It was terrible.
Go down to those local creeks with a small popper fly and just try. Remember that you're casting line and not the fly.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Chad Cohn said:


> I live 20+ miles outside of Austin in Cedar Creek (In between Bastrop & Lockhart). I can go play on the Colorado once I learn but of course there are tons of creeks & rivers not far, my in-laws live on the Medina river in Medina and I will try that too once I learn. My mother-in-law want to go to so I may break down and take her. Can't really say no since I deer hunt on their property.


Buy this for $39.95 and will give you the basics on understanding fly fishing and how to get started with it.






https://tforods.com/the-complete-cast-dvd-blu-ray-combo/


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Watch the Orvis videos online. Go practice for 10-15 minutes. Take casting lessons. Have someone take some video of you casting and then you can review it and see a lot of your mistakes. The mechanics of fly casting are very simple, start backcast-slight pause-forward cast-stop. It is the timing and the feel that are so difficult to get down.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Chad Cohn said:


> I have a simple combo that I received for Dad's day last year and I want to start using it so I can work up to a salt water rig. Anyone have any resources they recommend where one can teach themselves? I have googled some but not a lot and unfortunately time isn't always on my side but I have plenty of room for when I do have time.
> 
> Thanks for any info in advance,
> Chad


Chad, I second the idea of going to Sportsman’s Finest. You might also go to their weekly free fly tying get togethers and throw yourself at their mercy and I bet you’ll get a lot of help.

In the interim, watch videos and practice. Since you’re close, go down to the Colorado and wade out to a spot where there aren’t any trees to deal with and work with 20 to 40 yards of line. When you get somewhat comfortable with your back cast and forward presentation, you can start to increase the length of line bit by bit. You can mark your fly line with a sharpie if needed to give you an idea of just how much you’re throwing.

There is a spot just down river of the FM 969 bridge where it’s solid limestone bottom and fairly clear unless it’s rained recently. You can wade out there in knee deep water and cast without anyone to bother you, and there are some deeper cuts you can cast to and maybe catch something.

And don’t forget the Guadeloupe, you’ve got a fantastic trout fishery an hour from you with a bunch and I mean a bunch of fly fisherman- Largest TU chapter in the country - and several good shops right on the river.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> I learned from watching joan wulff videos over and over. All free now on youtube. IMO, after you learn to cast, its important to learn to fish. Then I would go with someone who sight fishes that can teach you what to look for. Not a spin guy who has you blind casting all day.


+1 for Joan Wulff

Check sexyloops as well.

Learning a really good overhead cast and adding power with your wrist is something I wish I learned on day one. If you can get the basics down before you introduce your non rod hand for a double haul I think you will be better off.

An instructor is important as well.

Once you have learned the basic overhead, then you can add the double haul. 

Ask lots of questions on forum.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Gents,
Thank you all for the great info. Once I get deer season prep complete and I am definitely going to look into these videos and in-person options. My goal is to be using a fly rod by next spring (maybe not full time but close).


----------

